# Coyotes



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

If you are in the Ut valley area and want a lead on some coyotes PM me, I have never seen so many in my life. They need to be thinned down, I can't shoot them with my pistol, they are way out of range. Its and easy hike into them, and shouldn't be too hard to knock the tar out of them.

-Hound


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ut valley ?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Just make sure you only shoot the old ones!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Just make sure you only shoot the old ones!!!!! :rotfl:


No u di ent! :lol:


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

pm sent.


----------



## justahunter (Sep 23, 2009)

im in ut val and would love to get some dogs :lol:


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Dry Canyon, Curly Springs, my brother could hear them from my house tonight, and that is way low. 
Steve O, good one.
Good Luck

-Hound


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I am trying to put it together to head up on Sat. morning. Depending on my cousin. He is the talent on the calls, I am the talent with the gun... :mrgreen: (at least that is _my_ story 8) )

I only mention this because I would hate to see a bunch of people show up in the same spot and be fouling each other up. If anyone else is heading up too maybe we could coordinate and not step on each others toes. Post it up, or PM me if you agree and are planning on putting the smack down on a few yotes :twisted:

Hopefully we can get em out of the way and Hound can get back to running his dogs. We all know how much he likes to find them young cats :lol:


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Headed out tomorrow afternoon. I'll post my results after I get back.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck. My plans fell apart. Kill em all, then Hound can get some sleep at night :lol:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey there hound. I live right on the Jordan river off lehi main st. (SR-73 i think it is). What areas are the ones needing to be thined down? I have been told by DWR that I have them all over my backyard, literally!!! This DWR officer told me that I must be blind if I have not seen yotes running around my neiborhood.

I have not heard them howl nor have I heard anyone complain about cats or dogs missing. If we do have that many and so close to home I am definately willing to trim them down. A friend and I found a hot spot neerly 2 hours drive. If Ican get em close to home we can save on gas!
____________
MADDnesss


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Hound Inc. said:


> Dry Canyon, Curly Springs, my brother could hear them from my house tonight, and that is way low.
> Steve O, good one.
> Good Luck
> 
> -Hound


Hey Mad, I am just down the road from ya! I am a mile east of the river. 8) I was going to head up but didn't work out, I know tkjwonta is heading up tomorrow, so we will see how that goes.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a mile north of you guys. Lots of Lehi-ites here.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

NHS said:


> I'm a mile north of you guys. Lots of Lehi-ites here.


um, is that a good thing? :twisted:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Not for me. :evil: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

No coyotes but a pretty fantastic day anyhow. It was so nice out that people were all over the area. Did get to see some mulies, a herd of elk and even a few sheep but I think all the activity pushed the coyotes deeper into the back country. There were all sorts of hikers and horseback riders and even a few elk hunters and I would guess the coyotes didn't stick around. It does look like there were quite a bunch in the area at some point but I couldn't find any real fresh tracks.

I know that the cow elk hunters up there today left a nice fresh gut pile so I'd guess thats where most of the yotes will be for the next day or so. I didn't have the energy to hike up all that way but I believe they were up pretty high on big baldy, thats where the elk were laying anyway.

Good luck to anybody else heading out, I'd try to do it on a weekday or a nasty weather day to avoid the crowds but who knows you might get lucky!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good to Lehi is being represented well!

I am somewhat shocked to hear Dry Canyon hold yotes with so much human activity. Never would have thought of it. I am not sure where Curly Springs is but I am very familiar with Dry Canyon. I shot my first deer a few steps from the tip of big baldy. Good times!

So I will be going out this weekend and will let you all know how it went.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Most people that hear coyotes howl will think there is a lot. You really have to listen. Two or Three coyotes can carry on and sound like a dozen of them. I hear all the time about areas that are "full of coyotes". Most times I cant even find any sign of them in the areas I hear that. Most people cant tell the difference between a dog and coyote. If there is that much human use in the area, I bet most of the sign is dog.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Reb, I have seen a ton of coyotes up there, and there is tons of sign, there is a gang of them up in that area. Anyone with some bottom end should be able to rack and stack up there.

-Hound


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

If no one is going up this weekend I want to take a dog with my bow


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

We headed out on Sunday and were frankly disapointed with the lack of dog activity. Granted the weather was bad but you would figure with it being the dog rut they would be out more. We got no response to the howls and even less tothe distress calls. We only saw 2 dogs all day and they were running full bore after being spooked by a truck. I guess that's what hapens when you go to a new/unexplored area. I guess I willbe going back to the place I know hold quite a bit of them.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Trust me there are dogs up there, a friend has been calling quite a few in, and he is fairly new to it. They are in there.

-Hound


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> We headed out on Sunday and were frankly disapointed with the lack of dog activity. Granted the weather was bad but you would figure with it being the dog rut...


 Did you try your biotch in estrus call, scent and decoy suit?


----------

